# Displaying CPU and RAM usage in PHP



## Gasilli (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of mine runs a game server, and I do all the server and website management for him, and he asked for a little PHP script to display the CPU and RAM usage on his server information page. I searched around and couldn't find anything on the subject, maybe I'm searching with the wrong terms, but does anyone know if it can be done with PHP alone or if I would need to have some program to dump it in a XML doc per say.

Thanks in advance,
Nick


----------

